# Ingredients :)



## Nightfearz (7/8/14)

Guys, I was wondering if you know of anyone local that can supply me with:
Ethol Maltol (would like to dilute my own, not use cotton candy)
Acetyl Pyrazine.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oupa (7/8/14)

I can get it from my supplier... but it has a MOQ of 25 liters  Seems there are no suppliers selling smaller quantities, at least not that I am aware of.


----------



## Nightfearz (7/8/14)

Oupa said:


> I can get it from my supplier... but it has a MOQ of 25 liters  Seems there are no suppliers selling smaller quantities, at least not that I am aware of.


 
Damn that's alot, and considering how little you use per juice bottle, I would have to make a considerable batch to justify 25liters... Out of interest. wht would be the approx cost for 25 liters? (i won't hold you to that price).


----------



## Oupa (7/8/14)

It could have been 25kg not liters.... If I recall correctly the wholesale price was somewhere between 8 - 10K! This was many moons ago, so I could be completely off


----------



## Nightfearz (7/8/14)

Yep KG's sound about right. I think I can use 1kg for the better part of a year, or maybe I'm thinking too small here. .
thanks for the reply though Oupa, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Melinda (7/8/14)

Is it this you are looking for :-

https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-6826-acetyl-pyrazine-5-pg.aspx


----------



## Nightfearz (7/8/14)

Yep that's the one, but before i start spending so much money on shipping, just i thought i'd try locally.


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

A lot of people are using stevia instead of ethyl maltol. Seen this in a few diy juice threads. Can be picked up at most pharmacies and then diluted in you base of your choice.
Can't give first hand evidence, just thought I'd share.


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

@RATZ you have used stevia? I have heard mixed results but am looking for a sweetener myself


----------



## RATZ (8/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @RATZ you have used stevia? I have heard mixed results but am looking for a sweetener myself


Only in coffee. It's a lot sweeter than sugar that's for sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

